
Facebook launches Lasso, its music and video TikTok clone - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/09/lasso-facebook-app-store/
======
aicioara
Haven't had a chance to try the app yet. Any idea why the name? When I read
Lasso, I do not necessarily think of 15 second videos with overlayed
soundtracks.

